

Apple's custom ARM approach for A6 pays off in JavaScript performance - mrwilliamchang
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/09/apples-custom-arm-approach-for-a6-pays-off-in-javascript-performance/

======
ck2
Also, single-core Atom based Razr shows similar sunspider gains over the dual-
core ARM version, very strange:

[http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/18/motorolas-razr-i-
benchmar...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/18/motorolas-razr-i-benchmarks-
intel-2ghz-medfield/)

~~~
mtgx
Sunspider is mostly single-threaded, that's why. Also, Intel is being
misleading with their chip anyway, as it will run at its highest clock (2 Ghz)
in benchmarks, but will only run at 1.3 Ghz in the vast majority of cases,
otherwise it would quickly overheat.

It's Intel's first and only processor that they are advertising with its
"turbo-boosted" speed, rather than the default real speed. What makes it not
okay for all their other chips to be advertised with the TB'ed speed as the
"default" speed in their marketing material, but perfectly okay to do it with
this Atom chip in the RAZR?

~~~
ck2
Ah that is a great explanation with details, thanks - first good one I've seen
to understand what's happening.

Was worried about ARM there for a day or two.

